# Today'S Flea Fair Purchase



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not quite what I expected to find today but I, and my Benson PW, are very pleased I did. I might not wear the Benson as nature intended but I can now store it properly.










Complete with the remains of Benson's wax seals


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooooh! Sealing Wax! Worth more than the box :yes: - and black at that! try not to lose that, piece of history :yes:

For those too young to know or remember, you held a stick of sealing wax over a flame, and it melted and dripped onto the edges or ends of wnatever you wanted to seal, and then you plonked your seal onto the molten wax and made an impression. Very early "tamperproof" label, and the origin of "signet" as in a signet ring - it was your initials used as a seal. Still used in some legal circles and things like Hi Class diplomas, degrees etc.









You used to have to do it on registered letters at one time as well :lookaround:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely piece of history....as Mel said, look after it. Well done that man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Is sealing wax so arcane? I still have a couple of stamps I bought as a kid....


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Great to be able to marry a watch up with a matching box. Well done that man!


----------

